# Mikes Mega Mixes



## Rafique (13/1/16)

Any vendors in JHB particularly south stocking Mikes Mega Mixes ?

looking for 3 and 6 mg budget banana.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

Vape club 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/mikes-mega-mixes

Or you can contact Mike directly 
@Mike

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mike (13/1/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan

Can also check out

MMMixes.com or
MMMixes.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n00b13 (13/1/16)

Vapoholics in Olivedale also stocks them if you prefer in-store purchase. Stocks were quite low over weekend though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (13/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Vapoholics in Olivedale also stocks them if you prefer in-store purchase. Stocks were quite low over weekend though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man I know where they are, will go pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

placed my first order for MMM today! very excited to try out the juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------

